# Gästepass noch nötig?



## Skill_lettor (19. Juni 2012)

Es hieß zum release von Diablo III das man nach 30 tagen keinen Gästepass mehr benötigen würde und dann so die ersten lvl spielen könnte. Habe gerade geschaut ob es da einen Download b´gibt aber leider nix zu machen.
Ist da noch was dran ? oder hat noch wer einen Pass vom kauf des Spiels?


----------

